
Ask HN: Good resources for learning UX/UI Design? - fermienrico
I am studying UX&#x2F;UI and searching for UI&#x2F;UX design resources is riddled with graphics design, javascript, name-your-favorite-web-app-frameworks, etc.<p>When I started learning about Data Science, one of the best resources I&#x27;ve found is Hadley Wickham&#x27;s books on ggplot2 and other excellent books such as Semiology of Graphics, The Grammar of Graphics, etc.<p>What are some of the classics in UI&#x2F;UX design that are truly timeless and talk about the abstract UI&#x2F;UX concepts and not some concrete framework?
======
BjoernKW
In terms of classics there are for example "The Design of Everyday Things" by
Don Norman and "Don't Make Me Think" by Steve Krug.

Hack Design is an online design course with curated resources that will give
you a great overview of the various areas of design:
[https://hackdesign.org/lessons](https://hackdesign.org/lessons)

